# Victor Dog food



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad you posted this. I have been looking at this food for over 6 months and was so afraid to try it because it was 1/3 to 1/2 the price of the other premium foods. I have found no reason not to try it. 

I started out with Brady, 9 years old and put him on the Senior and weight management about two months ago. I don't think he has lost much weight, but he seems to be more active. No problems with his stools.

I ran out of the food one day that I was giving my 7 year old, so started feeding it to her. I noticed that in a week she looked leaner - I did not even think before that that she needed to lose weight - but she looks great, I think she is on week 3 or 4.

I am holding off on my show dog, they had so many choices, I am not even sure which one would be best for her. I am hoping to hear of more people trying it. I am also surprised that it is the first food that is actually $20 to 30 more per bag ordering online than from the feed store.

I love that the senior food has the glucosomine chrondritin, I had good results with no arthritis in my previous older dogs, and I always thought it was because their food had it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You also said it was hard to find - I go to 2 feed stores, unfortunately they are quite a distance, one further than the other, but I need to go to them anyhow to buy hay and horse feed. One carries it all the time, the other told me she can order it for my if I call her before she puts her weekly order in.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

I was also hesitant to buy Victor because it is such a low price. I am use to spending at least $65 a bag for 30lbs of food and this Victor $30 for 40lbs online.
I'm sure if you call the company they could help you decide on which formula to feed. I belong to a dog food group on Facebook and a lot of people seem to feed the Hi-Pro. I decided to try and feed the Professional because I feel like it has a better balance of protein/fat for my dogs. I may eventually try the Hi-Pro but for now Professional is working out great!
I do have a feed store down the street from me, never thought to ask if they could order food for me. I'll have to check that out and see .


----------

